# H.A.R.C. Round #7 at Ultimate RC 7/23



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Time for Round #7 of the 2011 H.A.R.C. Racing Series!

This race marks the half-way point in the series, and I see the points tightening up, and people are making charges from the back of the pack to the front! Lots of people with new rides and have been practicing and making BIG strides in their racing skills and are now challenging for top positions! I'm proud of many of you guys.....you know who you are!

In case you haven't seen it, the Ultimate/Vertigo Boyz have put in some hard work and built a new layout for this race, and it will be a pretty even playing field since the track will be barely a week old when we race on it! Here's a picture I robbed from Jerry, and a video I stole from Lance:






Looks like it's gonna be sunny and hot Saturday, so bring lots of water and slather on the sunscreen!

Derrick and Jerry are going to be running the race (far as I know) so expect the race program to be tight and smooth and to get you guys out as early as possible!

I don't know about you guys, but I'm SUPER stoked about the second half of the season and the first half of next! The weather will be cooling down in the next 60-90 days, the Toys-For-Tots race is inching closer, and we're hoping to have a new track on the schedule next year! Entry numbers continue to climb, and I feel confident that we're going to get to where we can pull out 100+ entry numbers on a regular basis! It's going to be an awesome rest of the season and 2012 season!

Get'em ready kids!!!! It's on Saturday!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry Nick........I think we were starting a thread at the same time!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Sorry Nick........I think we were starting a thread at the same time!


Settle it on the track Nick!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm in. I missed June HARC race, can't let that happen two months in a row! E-buggy and 4x4SC.

I was out at Ultimate for a little while yesterday, and when I left Glen was working on a new watering system so the new layout should groove up nicely and have plenty of traction on Saturday. I can't wait.

So, just bring it Boys! :bounce:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't wait! I missed the June HARC as well, and I'm not missing another one! Ebuggy and expert buggy for me.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

New layout looks fun. I'm in


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be thee trying out my new hotbodies d8 converted to electric that I bought from Rusty.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Its gonna be frigin HOT! 

Yall bring it SUCKAS!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

tsl0238 said:


> I'll be thee trying out my new hotbodies d8 converted to electric that I bought from Rusty.


Tyler - glad to see your gonna make it Saturday. Good luck with the new buggy.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in also. Nitro 8th definately, short course maybe. Rather just run one class..but it may just be in the bag also.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Gonna be fun, but extreamly hot! 4 weeks of straight racing is taking a lot out of me though, dont know why im going to rebuild 2 cars by friday night


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't wait to kick somebodies butt :slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like we'll be there, so keep your eyes open and stay low when your marshaling!!!!!


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> Looks like we'll be there, so keep your eyes open and stay low when your marshaling!!!!!


Couldnt agree more....... hard to see and drive when marshals stand. But on the other handif you have bad knees its hard to get up fast......lol... like me.... but going to be a hot and fun weekend. Cant wait.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

skrub said:


> Couldnt agree more....... hard to see and drive when marshals stand. But on the other handif you have bad knees its hard to get up fast......lol... like me.... but going to be a hot and fun weekend. Cant wait.


I wasn't taking a shot at the marshaling.

_I meant it more as a heads up for your own personal safety when Dane & I are on the track!!_


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

JANKEII said:


> Can't wait to kick somebodies butt :slimer::slimer::slimer:


Watch out Chuck, im comin for ya in truggy!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

As a reminder to anybody coming out to race at Ultimate for the first time:

Pack a folding table and chair, there is very limited table space available. You may also want to bring a ez-up for some shade.

There are concessions available (food and drink) on premises, so there is no need to pack a cooler.

There is no longer a hobby shop, be sure to pack any commonly broken parts.

The property is big and there are many places outside of the track for kids to wander of, so if you bring em', supervise em'.

We will likely be racing into the early night so you may want to bring lights.

There is power, but pack an extension cord.

Gates will open at 9:00 for practice and racing will begin promptly at 1:00, anybody not signed up and paid by 12:30 will have to jump in on the second (or later) round of qualifying.

There is room for trailers, but we will not incur the cost for you running the a/c in it. Bring a generator if you plan on using the power for anything more than charging packs, lights, or fans.

All sign ups will be in the director's booth. Payment will be taken with cash only, small bills please. Be sure to bring your transponder number with you to the booth when you sign up. It is your responsibility to have your number ready and you will be happy when you don't have to turn around to go get it.

Think that's it. Anyone who's been to our races before knows I run an organized race and plan on using our time efficiently. If you plan on running multiple classes you better have a replacement marshal ready ahead of time. I will do my best to split your races apart so it's not a problem, but this cannot always work out in your favor. We will have a driver's meeting before the race and I will reiterate my expectations for marshaling. 

Winners, stick around for payout at the end of the race to receive your prize monies!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome as always....I'm looking fwd to it!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Z-Man. said:


> Watch out Chuck, im comin for ya in truggy!


Remember Zach slow is fast. Try not to hit every pipe or rope out there. You are doing great. Keep it up...


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm excited about this Saturdary and I'm not even racing.... I'm just going down to watch the action and take a look at the track. If anyone is running more than one class and needs help with a Marshal I can help you out. Look forward to some great action!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

PW Marshall said:


> I'm excited about this Saturdary and I'm not even racing.... I'm just going down to watch the action and take a look at the track. If anyone is running more than one class and needs help with a Marshal I can help you out. Look forward to some great action!!


I'm not racing two classes but I am very lazy. How about some help? Lol


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

We might be able to work something, I've been known to work cheap...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

PW Marshall said:


> I'm excited about this Saturdary and I'm not even racing.... I'm just going down to watch the action and take a look at the track. If anyone is running more than one class and needs help with a Marshal I can help you out. Look forward to some great action!!


Glad to see your planning on making it out Saturday. That's the best way for you to decide which class you want to get into. Drop by and say "Hi" - I drive a Mugen buggy and 4x4 Slash, both with old-school blue paint w/white racing stripes.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i might be racing more than one class. i have been know to race a couple. lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

tebone626 said:


> i might be racing more than one class. i have been know to race a couple. lol


You can't race 8 classes just to get out of marshalling Jason....lol

Where the heck have you been?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

JANKEII said:


> Remember Zach slow is fast. Try not to hit every pipe or rope out there. You are doing great. Keep it up...


Thanks Janke, 
Your doing great too!...... I wont be to crazy out there:doowapsta


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

been working, but i should be there this weekend. i need to get some driving in.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> Glad to see your planning on making it out Saturday. That's the best way for you to decide which class you want to get into. Drop by and say "Hi" - I drive a Mugen buggy and 4x4 Slash, both with old-school blue paint w/white racing stripes.


If you can't find him by that, just look for the guy with the Celine Dion t-shirt on!


----------



## BryceKK (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hey i want to race*

If i buy a transponder and put it in my losi 8ight e 2.0 and show up on saturday what do i do? And how does the races work?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

BryceKK said:


> If i buy a transponder and put it in my losi 8ight e 2.0 and show up on saturday what do i do? And how does the races work?


All you have to do is connect it to your receiver (usually ch3) and right down the number on the transponder, take the number to race directors booth to get signed up for the race.
The races will be 5 minute heats with a 3 minutes or so warm up to get checked in to the system. There are 3 heats and A,B,C and so on mains (depending on how many drivers there in each class will determine how many mains there are for each class)

If there's any more questions just post them and ask, we will get back to asap.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

BryceKK said:


> If i buy a transponder and put it in my losi 8ight e 2.0 and show up on saturday what do i do? And how does the races work?


 Just give the race director the transponder number when you sign up (which is located on top of the transponder).

There will be 3 qualifiers and then the mains. Qualifying is 5min per qualifier and starts on a rolling start. Basically your time does not start until you cross the loop. In qualifying you are racing against time not the other drivers on the track. The faster you learn that the better you will be. You want to complete as many laps as possible in the least amount of time.

After the 3 rounds the mains will start. Depending on your class will determine how long you main is. The top ten qualifiers have a ticket straight to the A-main, everyone else will be placed in lower mains. Such as B,C, and etc. The top two finishers in the C main will bump to the B main, and the top two from there will bump to the A-main and compete to win some money.

Top 3 finishers in each class get paid, 1st -60% 2nd -30% 3rd-10%.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BryceKK (Jul 21, 2011)

Jasoncb said:


> Just give the race director the transponder number when you sign up (which is located on top of the transponder).
> 
> There will be 3 qualifiers and then the mains. Qualifying is 5min per qualifier and starts on a rolling start. Basically your time does not start until you cross the loop. In qualifying you are racing against time not the other drivers on the track. The faster you learn that the better you will be. You want to complete as many laps as possible in the least amount of time.
> 
> ...


Is 2 battery packs enough for 1/8 e buggy?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bryce, 2 battery packs is plenty.........I have run on one battery pack before. It is usually a solid hour between your heats, so you'll have time to charge. Not to mention, you shouldn't use up your whole charge in a 5 minute heat + a few minutes of warmup.

Welcome to the group.........and don't be worried about how the races work. Derrick will be running the race and he's great about explaining it all at the drivers meeting before the race starts, and everyone at the race is great about helping out the new guys. I'm glad to be part of such a helpful group with good attitudes.......just join in on the fun at the race and you'll do fine.

Here is a helpful link to the guidelines that we use for our H.A.R.C. races that might also explain a little to you. If you have any questions you can PM me on this board, or email me directly at [email protected]

http://www.houstonarearc.com/rules.html


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> If you can't find him by that, just look for the guy with the Celine Dion t-shirt on!


Actually, my affair from afar with Celine is over. I know it's a shocker but I've moved on. Her sound just wasn't "edgy" enough for me anymore.

So now, while I'm kickin' your b*tt on the stand I'll be rockin' out to Doris Day, Andy Williams, Ethel Merman, or Frank Sinatra. You know, current hep cats like that.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

That's kinda a relief.... I was hoping we weren't going to be wearing the same shirt. Talk about awkward....

Frank Sinatra FTW!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rusty, are you and Sinatra still sandbaggin' in sportsman or are y'all ready to come race expert?

Can't wait to get out there tomorrow and trun some laps on the new layout.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

PW Marshall said:


> That's kinda a relief.... I was hoping we weren't going to be wearing the same shirt. Talk about awkward....
> 
> Frank Sinatra FTW!!!


Close one. Social faux pas averted there!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Rusty, are you and Sinatra still sandbaggin' in sportsman or are y'all ready to come race expert?
> 
> Can't wait to get out there tomorrow and trun some laps on the new layout.


I'm planning on signing up for Sportsman one more time unless you guys talk me out of it. Although the temptation to run expert just so I can punt Derick's and/or Jerry's cars all the way out to Algoa-Friendswood Road is pretty strong.

As everyone in the Houston racing scene knows, I've been inundated with sponsorship offers. I'm thinking I'm gonna take the Geritol deal. Buckets of cash & free products. :dance: I think being a fully sponsored Team Geritol driver probably means I'll have to turn expert soon.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Darren, we need to make sure Mad Dog gets his lazy... out there this weekend


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Rusty, sign up expert so you can put another whoopin on derick like you did at the river two weeks ago! Didn't you lap him?? LOL!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> Rusty, sign up expert so you can put another whoopin on derick like you did at the river two weeks ago! Didn't you lap him?? LOL!


He was about to lap me but I broke an a-arm


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

derrick still racing? lol.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> Rusty, sign up expert so you can put another whoopin on derick like you did at the river two weeks ago! Didn't you lap him?? LOL!


OK, I'm an expert. My sponsors are gonna be upset that I announced it on 2Cool instead of a press release but you guys are my Buds and I wanted you to hear it from me first. :rotfl::doowapsta

Is there a secret handshake or anything I need to know about?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> OK, I'm an expert. My sponsors are gonna be upset that I announced it on 2Cool instead of a press release but you guys are my Buds and I wanted you to hear it from me first. :rotfl::doowapsta
> 
> Is there a secret handshake or anything I need to know about?


First off congrats on the new sponsership!

You know 2Cool is a great place to announce it. I dont think they will get to mad because your introducing them into the racing community with a step up to the expert racing level and a smiling face. Just think with Geritol on board now you wont be feeling so sleepy at 9pm when your mains start, you will be more focused on your lines and last but most important you will have more energy and to hussle for that fliped car while marshling. Its a WIN WIN!!

This is the secret not so secret anymore handshake:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Have fun guys! I wish I could be there but I'm at the hospital with my wife most of this weekend so I won't be able to make it. Somebody post up during the day so I can know how is going!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

ROFL at Brian. That chart is the chit!


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

Courtney hope all is ok. Best wishes to you and your wife


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

AWESOME post Brian. Love the secret handshake illustration. LMAO!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Engine problems here. Can't keep it running right. Time to break in my spare.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Almost midnight and Karl is talking about breaking in an engine. Bet your neighbors are loving you this morning. Lol


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

What time will the finals be ran this afternoon?


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

For all of you who didn't show up, smart move. Freakin HOT out here.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

YNOT3D said:


> For all of you who didn't show up, smart move. Freakin HOT out here.


Come on!! It wasn't that bad.... Lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hate I missed it. Next time. Gotta get another starter box battery. Old one not. Cutting it for a brkin


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great day of racing. If any body took any pictures at the track today, can you please post them here.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a fun day of racing today, thanks for coming out! It sure was hot, but fun. Congrats to all the winners, there were some tight races today. I know Willy was pumped up after his race today! Great display by Mark and Robbie! Too bad we had to run the track dry today, we had every intention of watering all day until the water pump went out and there were no available parts to get it up and running today.

Hope the new guys had fun getting into racing and the old guys got better. Rusty, you beat me, but you never punted me to the road so I consider myself the victor. I'm just happy I beat Jerry and Darren! I'll get you Darren, and your little dog too....LOL

Here are the results...


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 was a good time, mark and robbie was fun to watch, was a bit warm today... thanks wily for the use of your cooler and a/c- that 5 minutes does wonders...



Verti goat said:


> Had a fun day of racing today, thanks for coming out! It sure was hot, but fun. Congrats to all the winners, there were some tight races today. I know Willy was pumped up after his race today! Great display by Mark and Robbie! Too bad we had to run the track dry today, we had every intention of watering all day until the water pump went out and there were no available parts to get it up and running today.
> 
> Hope the new guys had fun getting into racing and the old guys got better. Rusty, you beat me, but you never punted me to the road so I consider myself the victor. I'm just happy I beat Jerry and Darren! I'll get you Darren, and your little dog too....LOL
> 
> Here are the results...


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Verti goat said:


> Had a fun day of racing today, thanks for coming out! It sure was hot, but fun. Congrats to all the winners, there were some tight races today. I know Willy was pumped up after his race today! Great display by Mark and Robbie! Too bad we had to run the track dry today, we had every intention of watering all day until the water pump went out and there were no available parts to get it up and running today.


YES I am pumped about my race in e-buggy!!...was my best finish in a long time. That class has gotten EXTREMLY competative!!!!

Thanks for a fun and HOT day to the folks at Ultimate. We had so much fun, we are still here.

Willy


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Wily,

Great race!! You and Ty both.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time yesterday! Joe and Rusty moving into Expert and making the A-main on their first attempt!!!! Way to go guys!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Any one know what happened to Skillett engine in the expert main?
Every tine he passed me I said shut it off! It sounded like his clutch bell was all grinded up.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Z-Man. said:


> Any one know what happened to Skillett engine in the expert main?
> Every tine he passed me I said shut it off! It sounded like his clutch bell was all grinded up.


Decline of the gas class....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time yesterday! Joe and Rusty moving into Expert and making the A-main on their first attempt!!!! Way to go guys!


+1 They were on fire!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Z-Man. said:


> Any one know what happened to Skillett engine in the expert main?
> Every tine he passed me I said shut it off! It sounded like his clutch bell was all grinded up.


Thats excatly what happed, unfortunately his motor slide a bit and lost mesh, not a common error for sponsored drivers:tongue:

I hope the track is gonna be alot better for the State finals, there were more craters therer then the moon, I'm guessing alot of water will help solve that problem.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Had a great time. Thanks for the help Damon and skillet, much appreciated. Great layout and yea it was dry and pitted a bit but it's offroad!! Considering the lack of rain I really thought it was in good shape, bummer the water pumps had broke, I would have loved to drove it being damp.

I saw a lot of good racin nitro and electric, it seemed very tight in e-buggy- very competitive!! I want one and nitro still!!

Glen talked about building an awning of the drivers stand before the big race in October. That would be great if he could get that sun blocked.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Hogster said:


> Glen talked about building an awning of the drivers stand before the big race in October. That would be great if he could get that sun blocked.


I can only imagine how packed that place is going to be in October. I'm interested in seeing what kind of changes will be made to the facility/track for the big race.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

To much work and not enough mantinance time
dont have time here lately.I was sadsified with good run in qaulifying.

Kick me while Im down on my luck Rubine
because thats the only time you can beat me....lol


Muga sucki.......


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Had a fun day of racing today, thanks for coming out! It sure was hot, but fun. Congrats to all the winners, there were some tight races today. I know Willy was pumped up after his race today! Great display by Mark and Robbie! Too bad we had to run the track dry today, we had every intention of watering all day until the water pump went out and there were no available parts to get it up and running today.
> 
> Hope the new guys had fun getting into racing and the old guys got better. Rusty, you beat me, but you never punted me to the road so I consider myself the victor. I'm just happy I beat Jerry and Darren! I'll get you Darren, and your little dog too....LOL
> 
> Here are the results...


The only reason I didn't punt you into the street was that I accidentally got Darren instead. I sent him WAY out into the weeds in the first heat! My apologies Dude, that was meant for Derick.

It was a fun day, too dang hot and too dang dry but other than that an awesome time just like HARC races always are. Already looking forward to the River Track in August! :doowapsta


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time yesterday! Joe and Rusty moving into Expert and making the A-main on their first attempt!!!! Way to go guys!


Yea, it was a lot of fun and Joe and I both were happy to get in the A in our first expert race.

I feel obligated to share this with you guys, after all a lot of you have helped me and offered tips and or advice since I took up racing. The Mugen buggy sux! You guys should all sell your Mugens as soon as you can and get something else, pretty much anything will be a step up.

Me being the "take a bullet for a friend" kind of guy that I am, I'll stick with the Mugen just so none of you have to.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Great time racing with friends. Track was basically undriveable.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Decline of the gas class....


 Maybe not at that race but gas still is typically 2:1.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Labrat99 said:


> Yea, it was a lot of fun and Joe and I both were happy to get in the A in our first expert race.
> 
> I feel obligated to share this with you guys, after all a lot of you have helped me and offered tips and or advice since I took up racing. The Mugen buggy sux! You guys should all sell your Mugens as soon as you can and get something else, pretty much anything will be a step up.
> 
> Me being the "take a bullet for a friend" kind of guy that I am, I'll stick with the Mugen just so none of you have to.


Thats funny!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Jasoncb said:


> Great time racing with friends. Track was basically undriveable.


Dude, don't tell us that. You got me all reved up about those serpents and the new ESerpent thats coming out. You shoulda said. "Ya, the track was all rutted up and everyone said it was undriveable, but I didn't notice.... I was running a Serpent!" :rotfl:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> Yea, it was a lot of fun and Joe and I both were happy to get in the A in our first expert race.
> 
> I feel obligated to share this with you guys, after all a lot of you have helped me and offered tips and or advice since I took up racing. The Mugen buggy sux! You guys should all sell your Mugens as soon as you can and get something else, pretty much anything will be a step up.
> 
> Me being the "take a bullet for a friend" kind of guy that I am, I'll stick with the Mugen just so none of you have to.


Oh snap, I guess I should put my mbx6 on ebay and get the serpent after all... ;P


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Points up...........


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Courtney, I had 48 points not 46. You have me and Larry with the same amount of points.

Ryan Mosley should also have 54 not 52 because he TQ'ed as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll get the points corrections taken care of. The only person that moves around is Larry and Jason B.

Sorry for the mistake.......always feel free to point out errors in my points calculations because they happen!


----------

